# cambridge reptiles



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

hi all,
im thinking of going to Cambridge reptiles & exotics shop today.

has anyone else been there? can you tell me what its like, or should i try somewhere else?

i live in herts


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

*Cambridge Reptiles*

I go there quote often. Depends on what you are after really as to if they are any good.
What are you looking to buy?


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

mainly going to look for chams, cresties, day geckos, (lizards)


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

*Cambridge Reptiles*

Then I wouldnt bother. They have 1 panther chameleon and 1 crestie that I personally wouldnt buy because of the price. The main thing they sell is beardies, beardies, beardies. 
Micro-Climes in Diddngton have a lot more to offer and they aren't that much further away - Micro-climes Home Page


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

their web page is 'under construction'
what sort of lizards do they have? are they fairly priced? is it a big shop?


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

*Cambridge Reptiles*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/shop-classifieds/160981-repti-grow-reptile-list.html
Link to a thread in the shop classifieds. 
If you want any more info on the shop pm Herp666 as he works there.

Would the Japense Koi Company in Henlow be too far for you to go? As they are the best IMO round this way.


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

i live right next to it, lol! 
its very good stock wise but way too overpriced!!!
just looking for somewhere different


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

*Cambridge Reptiles*

Completely agree on the price, lol.

The best shop for getting equipment & stuff is 888Reptiles in Ramsey (there prices are brilliant IMO), but they dont have the biggest lizard selection in their shop, so probably not the best place to go for what you want. They do have geckos, tegu, frilled dragons and the like but no chams. (Triple 8 Reptiles UK Reptile Shop)


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

went there a couple of weeks ago and was disgusted by the state of the shop and how the animals were kept

do you have the address for repti-grow?


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, they have only been there a couple of months and really havent got the place looking the way is should yet. 

Repti Grow is in Diddington, second left after buckdun roundabout, A1 southbound. Go down a little lane once off the A1 and it is like the second building on your right. I drove straight past it the first time I went there, lol.


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

im comming from the south so would be going northbound on A1. do you know what jcn number it is?


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

*Cambridge Reptiles*

Havent got a clue im afraid. All I know is you will pass St Neots, pass Little Paxton and then there will be a little sign saying Diddington to your right, there is a hole (so to speak in the duel carrigeway) so you can cross and go down the lane, rather than having to turn round at the roundabout. If you do miss the turning there is a roundabout not much further up the A1 where you can do a U turn. 
Hope that helps


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks hun.
will get the kids ready and go up there now.
will let you know how i got on


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

would have bin nice for them to say on the website that they weren't open today!!!
was a lovely hour drive in the rain tho :2thumb:


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

*Cambridge Reptiles*

OMG, i feel really bad now. Sorry, I didnt know they werent open today. I only go down there on weekends.


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Sazzle* said:


> OMG, i feel really bad now. Sorry, I didnt know they werent open today. I only go down there on weekends.


dont worry :2thumb: new opening times/days started today apparently :bash:


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Cambridge Exotics is my local. They often have a quite diverse stock range I feel, certainly not just beardies!!:lol2: Plus Neil and the other guys are helpful, friendly and knowledgable. It isn't going to take you an hour to look round, but i'd say worth the visit.:2thumb:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

micro-climes is a god shop and both chris and liz know a lot. i agree some animals are overpriced, others are underpriced. the website is out of date and reflects none of the prices or animals currently in stock. pm if you want more details


----------

